# Rich piana



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 12, 2016)

So ive been following rich and hes new program how he plans to gain in excess of 30lbs of muscle from a crazy list of steriods and a progressive amount of workouts and food throughout ,

He has been posting daily videos of his program etc and id like to know what you guys on here think ? Is he taking to much

General opinion on it ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't go to a priest to learn new sex positions and likewise I don't turn to idiots for training, diet, or AAS advice.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

I think there is a legitimate risk of a heart attack towards the end of this cycle with the way he has his orals set up combined with his past.


----------



## bvs (Jan 12, 2016)

His injection schedule looks like a hormonal roller coaster


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 12, 2016)

Seems like way too much gear to me


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2016)

I think Rich has whatever the opposite is of anorexia.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 12, 2016)

What's he doing ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 12, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I think Rich has whatever the opposite is of anorexia.



Bigorexia or body dysmorphia disorder.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm never going to be big enough either but I'm willing to accept what my genetics give me. He's just an idiot


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 12, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm never going to be big enough either but I'm willing to accept what my genetics give me. He's just an idiot



I agree and disagree , i hate him but i love him , yes he does talk some serious trash at time bit i like the fact he isnt hiding behind some brand and claiming he is natty ,, hes pretty much came out got his own brand and said yeah i take a shit load of gear and it helps me get huge and he makes a shit load of money , 
He is smarter then alot of people give him credit for


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 12, 2016)

Smart? Ummmm no. Circus freak sideshow? Yup. Big difference dude.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe so but , he uses that to his advantage , got himself well known and got a brand that sells , also gifted with plenty of money ,


----------



## Maijah (Jan 12, 2016)

His arms are deformed, and look ridiculous


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 12, 2016)

Rich Piano got more PMMA in him than all o' Mexico.

And plastic surgery.


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2016)

Maijah said:


> His arms are deformed, and look ridiculous



Agreed.  Whatever is in his arms is also in his upper chest.  It looks pretty horrible.


----------



## ckb (Jan 13, 2016)

Maijah said:


> His arms are deformed, and look ridiculous



Also agree with you. And his videos are entertaining sometimes.


----------



## beastm0de00 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think his videos are entertaining but hes getting too big now.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 5, 2016)

He's a beast, doing a great job, though I am not his follower.


----------

